# Concussion in America +pics+ WEAR A HELMET KIDS



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bummer man. Get healthy and get shreddin' again.

I wear a helmet because I've had like 7 concussions from football and baseball growing up. I can't afford for my bean to become any mushier than it already is.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

oh that sled of shame.

Get better soon bro.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh fuck me that looks super nasty. Glad you are still able to talk about it. Experience is a bitch of a teacher eh? Test first, lesson afterward.

Heal up man.


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys.

I might be going back on the slopes next week.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I did the same thing last year. Out cold for a few minutes then I gained consciousness but don't remember anything for a few hours. My bro filled in the details. My doctor shut me down for the rest of the year. Ultimately I just bought a helmet and took it easy through the spring. Scary shit. There's no way I'll ride without a helmet now.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

gstar7 said:


> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> I might be going back on the slopes next week.


Be careful. Multiple concussions after a grade III can cause permanent brain damage, even if the subsequent concussions are only grade I's.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

The worst hangover youll ever have is the day after a concussion.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

swollen brain!! holy shit that sounds painful. heal up dude


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Be careful. Multiple concussions after a grade III can cause permanent brain damage, even if the subsequent concussions are only grade I's.


I 2nd that notion. I love the sport too, but too many variables to risk, i.e., getting hit from behind! I'm out for the rest of the season from a concussion and separated shoulder, which I'm sure will have some type of an affect as I get older...along with the 180mph crash on the highway on my now totaled 2007 gsxr750. What the f!*k was I thinking???!:dizzy:


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

im guessing i fell because the terrain was sooooo different from last time. it snowed so much the day before, so the park had all this snow to work with. it was just huge squalls and im not used to that. 

i owe the american health system a nice chunk for using their ambulance. my friend told me i had travel insurance so they called a chopper to transport me to the hospital. i heard that and im like, NOOOO NOOO I DONT HAVE INSURANCE.

so i owe just under 2000$ for the treatment i got in the ambulance. awesome


----------



## kawicivic (Jan 29, 2013)

gstar7 said:


> im guessing i fell because the terrain was sooooo different from last time. it snowed so much the day before, so the park had all this snow to work with. it was just huge squalls and im not used to that.
> 
> i owe the american health system a nice chunk for using their ambulance. my friend told me i had travel insurance so they called a chopper to transport me to the hospital. i heard that and im like, NOOOO NOOO I DONT HAVE INSURANCE.
> 
> so i owe just under 2000$ for the treatment i got in the ambulance. awesome


You don't live here, why should you pay it? Most americans stick me with their hospital bills you might as well too! :yahoo:


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

do i have to pay it, since im a canadian citizen? im going to see if my government will pay it. im a student, i cant afford that lol.


----------



## kawicivic (Jan 29, 2013)

gstar7 said:


> do i have to pay it, since im a canadian citizen? im going to see if my government will pay it. im a student, i cant afford that lol.


I doubt your government will pay it - I was just teasing you because there are so many people that don't have insurance in the US and half of the homeless people use ambulances like taxis.

edit: I should take that back - I have no idea how the canadian government or insurance works - maybe that is an option for you.


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

im going to research what will happen if i dont pay. i dont mind paying at all, they basically saved my life. i just cant pay anytime soon


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

ive hit my head enough times riding that i never ride without a helmet anymore, as much as i hate wearing one (claustrophobic) ..

glad the OP is okay for the most part..live and learn. all it takes is one fall the wrong way..


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

AAA travel insurance is like 200 bucks for a full year of multi trip emergency care


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Probably a good idea to pay it and not make the same mistake again! It's $15 or so to purchase up to 60 days of travel insurance into the states.

Another option is if you pay for a trip through a travel agent, and you buy it with your credit card, your card may include insurance.

Even province to province there are different rules. My GF had an ambulance called for her at Lake Louise the other day (she never requested it) and we got a $150 bill in the mail. Called my benefits and they said if we were in BC it might not have been 100% covered because we would have been "travelling" :dunno:

Get well soon! I had a tough time formulating sentences for a few weeks after a head injury while snowboarding, just take it easy and rest up!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am not sure how it works, but I am pretty sure they find way to make sure that bill haunts you in your country. Being the Canada and 'Merica aren't all that different and are cozy with each other. With Medical bills you can usually set up a payment plan. Hell, if you just pay $10 or $5 a month, that will probably keep all action at bay. 

With any luck you may get some money to cover it. I do know that Sarah Burke's accident that killed her was not covered by Canadian insurance. She had a huge bill that was paid for and then some by donations from all over the world.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

gstar7 said:


> im going to research what will happen if i dont pay. i dont mind paying at all, they basically saved my life. i just cant pay anytime soon


You should be able to contact the hospital in which the ambulance was connected to and set up a payment schedule. I think you can pay as little as $25 to $50 bucks every month interest free.


----------



## urmomsnitemare (Mar 3, 2011)

Did you pay for the travel or your lift tickets on a credit card? If you did some canadian CC's have insurance options included with them. 

Also you can try getting in touch with the Canadian health care system. When i got hurt in the states last year my travel insurance went after OHIP to pay part of the bill so maybe you can to as a citizen. 

Explore all your options and if you come up empty on the insurance you can negotiate with the hospital on how much you'll have to pay. 




gstar7 said:


> do i have to pay it, since im a canadian citizen? im going to see if my government will pay it. im a student, i cant afford that lol.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Canada usually pays what it would cost in canada. Might be a couple hundred can't hurt to try to claim it though


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I will start off by saying, I am so glad that you are ok. I wish you a very speedy recovery.

I can tell you one thing, DONT FUCK WITH AMERICANS. Your going to have to pay the bill, or probably never be let across the border. People who get busted here in Canada for 1 single joint can NEVER go to America again. They take dope and debt seriously. So just don't fuck with them. Give them all your money, fingerprints and an iris scan while your at it. I am serious.

Secondly, the cost of an ambulance, airlift and even walking into the hospital is going to scare you. I am guessing anywhere from $5000 minimum up to $10,000.00

So you may want to forgo future lift passes and start saving.

It sucks, but your alive. If your over 18 years of age and didn't buy insurance, I am kind of dumbfounded. I agree to check all your credit cards. Many have insurance built in. Check with your parents and see if they have a policy- perhaps they bought an annual policy if you have travelled abroad recently. I dont' think Canada is going to do anything for you, but be sure to let everybody know the outcome because this isn't the first case and won't be the last.

Sorry about your luck bro.


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks everyone for the tips.

this is my 6th time going this winter. its the 1st time i didnt buy insurance. i told myself that im fine. i didnt get hurt all the other times...why get insurance this time. NOOOOOOO. i hate myself.

i feel really good now. just some small head aches here and there. my shoulder kind of hurts. but i think ill be fine


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

oh and no i didnt pay a credit card for anything. just cash.

im going to add travel insurance to my car insurance for 19$ a year.


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

when is it good for me to get back on the hills. im supposed to go this sunday.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

gstar7 said:


> when is it good for me to get back on the hills. im supposed to go this sunday.


Only a doc can answer that for sure... I tend to head back to the hills right away after an injury, even if I'm still in pain. Probably not the smartest move. A concussion/swollen brain isn't something to fuck around with! I'd follow the advice of a professional in that respect!


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

yea you`re right. but i love snowboarding.

my buddy told me i was trying to get way ahead of him. my iphone app showed me that i was going 56km/h. then i did my trick and went head 1st because i caught an edge off the jump or something.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

If you love snowboarding, don't go snowboarding until you're at least somewhat safe to be riding.

No one here can tell you when you're good to go riding except a doctor who knows all the details of your concussion/injury. Don't screw around with head injuries.

Your long term ability to snowboard is more important than 1 snowboard trip. Get checked out and cleared before going snowboarding.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I am originally from Hamilton and our concussed buddy reminds me of all my friends there. Those blue collar Hamiltonians are fucking tough.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I can tell you one thing, DONT FUCK WITH AMERICANS. Your going to have to pay the bill, or probably never be let across the border. People who get busted here in Canada for 1 single joint can NEVER go to America again. They take dope and debt seriously. So just don't fuck with them. Give them all your money, fingerprints and an iris scan while your at it. I am serious.


Hey, come on, they're not THAT bad  

OP:
Yeah, you should pay the bills...somehow and eventually. You seem to have some decent options. All I know is that if you're here, they will harass you and threaten to destroy your credit score if you don't pay after a while. It happened to me, and it was only because of a miscommunication that my insurance didn't pay immediately. Bleh. 

Anyway, I'm glad you're going to be ok, but do what these other nice people told you and check with a doc before going out again. Head injuries are scary. I'm going to be ordering a helmet soon, should be here before I go out next ^^


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

gstar7 said:


> im going to research what will happen if i dont pay. i dont mind paying at all, they basically saved my life. i just cant pay anytime soon


See if u can apply for a charity. My wife did that for me when I didn't have insurance and needed surgery. It payed for everything.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I am originally from Hamilton and our concussed buddy reminds me of all my friends there. Those blue collar Hamiltonians are fucking tough.


Hey I didn't know you were from Hamilton?!? Or I must have forgot! Before moving west I was in Hamilton and area for 6 years or so... Liked it a lot as far as Ontario goes. :yahoo:


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

im from downtown toronto. moved to hammer for school


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Health insurance is for pussies.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

crash77 said:


> I 2nd that notion. I love the sport too, but too many variables to risk, i.e., getting hit from behind! I'm out for the rest of the season from a concussion and separated shoulder, which I'm sure will have some type of an affect as I get older...along with the 180mph crash on the highway on my now totaled 2007 gsxr750. What the f!*k was I thinking???!:dizzy:


You are lucky to be alive if you crashed going that fast. Beyond lucky..... 

OP- glad you're OK. The reason myself and my sister started to wear a helmet was the result of a guy who had the exact same type of accident, fell on the ice and was out. 

It's too easy for things you never think of to bite you, and it only takes once!


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> You are lucky to be alive if you crashed going that fast. Beyond lucky.....


It wasn't a head-on collision. I hit the wall on the shoulder (raised highway), sort of like a side swipe, and I went down for a long slide /w no jacket, just a t-shirt. Needless to say, scars equivalent to 2nd/3rd degree burns over various body parts...slapping mayonnaise medication on for 4wks. But I do agree, I was beyond lucky. I haven't been on nor have I cared to get another bike since. 

And I didn't have insurance. I was an independent contractor at the time and my bike was in my Dad's name.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

crash77 said:


> It wasn't a head-on collision. I hit the wall on the shoulder (raised highway), sort of like a side swipe, and I went down for a long slide /w no jacket, just a t-shirt. Needless to say, scars equivalent to 2nd/3rd degree burns over various body parts...slapping mayonnaise medication on for 4wks. But I do agree, I was beyond lucky. I haven't been on nor have I cared to get another bike since.
> 
> And I didn't have insurance. I was an independent contractor at the time and my bike was in my Dad's name.


Well.... lol.... I had pretty much guessed it wasn't a head on, or other type of, collision (thank God!!!!) .... 

I did about 150 on the back of 1100 GSXR, ONCE. It was down our 2 lane freeway and, well details don't really matter. The point is I could barely stand up when we finally stopped and I got off the bike, and I never got on another bike since. It was the biggest weirdest, scariest, rush I've ever had. Getting to that speed was a rush in itself..... then maintaining it for a sustained time period simply did me in. 

I gotta say.... I was a little bitch about the deal for the first few hours after the ride. Since then I've bragged about it several times... :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I had a lower speed wipeout on my bike a few years back. Tumbled into the ditch at about 50 and stood up, looked around and said to myself "holy shit!".

Armor is good, I had some scuffs on my jacket and a minor neckache but nothing other than that wrong with me (of course a bruised ego)...


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I had a lower speed wipeout on my bike a few years back. Tumbled into the ditch at about 50 and stood up, looked around and said to myself "holy shit!".
> 
> Armor is good, I had some scuffs on my jacket and a minor neckache but nothing other than that wrong with me (of course a bruised ego)...


I had one of those too...that was my first mishap. Then came the big one. After that I figured and feared the next one would be lights out. At times I find myself replaying "that split second" before impact and I just cringe man. "Holy shit" is right!


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

crash77 said:


> It wasn't a head-on collision. I hit the wall on the shoulder (raised highway), sort of like a side swipe, and I went down for a long slide /w no jacket, just a t-shirt. Needless to say, scars equivalent to 2nd/3rd degree burns over various body parts...slapping mayonnaise medication on for 4wks. But I do agree, I was beyond lucky. I haven't been on nor have I cared to get another bike since.
> 
> And I didn't have insurance. I was an independent contractor at the time and my bike was in my Dad's name.


I hate you, I hit a tree going 50 and exploded my knee. Despite a attempt I couldn't just walk it off. But one bad accident really does open your eyes.im guessing you spent a couple days in shock trauma that place sucks ass.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

gmore10 said:


> I hate you, I hit a tree going 50 and exploded my knee. Despite a attempt I couldn't just walk it off. But one bad accident really does open your eyes.im guessing you spent a couple days in shock trauma that place sucks ass.


Yup. A day and a half. They injected me with a blue/purple dye to check for hemorrhages. That shit burns like hell!


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

crash77 said:


> Yup. A day and a half. They injected me with a blue/purple dye to check for hemorrhages. That shit burns like hell!


I spent 6 and yea all that shit sucks they gave me a nerve block after my surgery the bitch was about 6 inches longs and held about 60 ml of fluid. Most of the nurses up there are hot though.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Hey I didn't know you were from Hamilton?!? Or I must have forgot! Before moving west I was in Hamilton and area for 6 years or so... Liked it a lot as far as Ontario goes. :yahoo:


Yeah, my childhood home is just outside in Mount Hope. The house stood about 1 km from the airport. In fact, they expropriated and bulldozed it down so that they could put the road in from the exit of Hamilton airport to Highway 6/Caledonia.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Yeah, my childhood home is just outside in Mount Hope. The house stood about 1 km from the airport. In fact, they expropriated and bulldozed it down so that they could put the road in from the exit of Hamilton airport to Highway 6/Caledonia.


The company I work for might have bulldozed it! lol Oh that's bad... My best friend lives on Airport Rd. about 500m east of HWY 6, and I was in Grimsby on the "mountain" just before we moved out to the wild west. :yahoo:


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

hamilton has its...ups and downs:yahoo:


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

good thing you're well bro and able to shred again, 
now this makes $175 all worthwhile for the smith optics helmet I picked up 2 weeks ago, been thinking i paid too much

see even in my avatar I didn't have one, I bought it coz everybody around me wearing one and the more confidence I get the more stupid things I try lol


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

vknyvz said:


> see even in my avatar I didn't have one, I bought it coz everybody around me wearing one and the more confidence I get the more stupid things I try lol


Out at the hill last Sunday I looked around, and out of the 50-60 people standing in line, I counted 2 not wearing a helmet...


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

First off, glad you're alright dude. 

About the money....try to talk to the biller directly, as polite as you can possibly be. I don't know if you will be treated differently since you're Canadian, but sometimes you can work out some sort of a payback plan or even settle the bill for less than the full amount. Doesn't always work but it NEVER hurts to try.

Whatever you do, DON'T ignore it and let it go to a debt collector. I have had no personal experience with these people, but they are fucking ruthless. Avoid at all costs letting it go into collections.


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

hey trapper. thanks.

i called the canadian health system, OHIP. they are willing to cover half of my bill. which is amazing. the other half, im going to do what you said. ill be very nice and see if i can work something out. i mean, i am moving to nevada in a year. so i dont want debt already lmao


----------

